# Just a few of my older stuff



## redbug (Jan 3, 2008)

somme of these are plastic but most are original wood lures 
I found an old salt water box with some hair jigs still in the packaging, a few new diamond jigs lots o lead 
here are a few pictures 














this lure has 3 line ties to change the running depth








and this old inline spinnerbait has a cool lead head


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 3, 2008)

How old do you think those are???


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice collection you have there!


----------



## redbug (Jan 3, 2008)

some of the crankbaits are from the 70's a few are older the wood mudbug is from the 50's I have older stuff 
rods and reels from the 40's old abu stuff complete with the leather case they came in


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2008)

nice collection you got going there redbug!


----------

